# Spoiled by indoor work



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Man, I have lucked out so far this year until today. 16 degrees this AM and outside working on pole lights
> 
> I give you guys in colder climates a lot of credit, I'm not built for the cold :thumbsup:


 12 here. It was sweatshirt weather.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

30 this morning and short sleeves.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*30 and ice*










:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

That's It? said:


> 12 here. It was sweatshirt weather.


Maybe that's why I was so cold, just a hoody and work gloves :thumbsup:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

-22F with a -40 windchill, but I was working inside at least.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

darren79 said:


> -22F with a -40 windchill, but I was working inside at least.


-22F? What's that in REAL temperature? :laughing:
MB STAYS well digger cold from what I hear though. 

-9 (16F), -18 (1F) with the wind chill and blowing snow all day today but I was inside though. 

Tomorrow about the same minus the snow and I'm out in it most of the day.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

-26 this morning, my fingers were instantly froze working on some outdoor light fixtures.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Man, I have lucked out so far this year until today. 16 degrees this AM and outside working on pole lights
> 
> I give you guys in colder climates a lot of credit, I'm not built for the cold :thumbsup:


Same here I hate the cold I so want to move to arizona


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know how you guys do it... :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@38F this am with a water temp @41F there to change out a bent up prop.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> I don't know how you guys do it... :thumbsup:


 
Proper attire for the weather at hand.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Proper attire for the weather at hand.


Point taken. Also keep moving and working, any downtime or waiting killed me.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Proper attire for the weather at hand.





MechanicalDVR said:


> 38F this am with a water temp @41F there to change out a bent up prop.


Wetsuit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Wetsuit?


 
Dry suit, jeans and long sleeve tee underneath.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

It was 28F to start making up the panels for these rifle range targets. The frozen concrete I sit on will warm up if you bean/beer fart on it 3or 4 times


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's been in the 20's here, and the wind just howls down the damn river I'm working on. I've been standing in one spot making up a control panel for the past 7 hours. About 20 minutes in I said screw it and made myself a ghetto igloo out of plywood, a tarp, some trash bags, and two rolls of duct-tape.

Put a 1500W heater in there and it got so toasty I was peeling off layers. :thumbup:

-John


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Man, I have lucked out so far this year until today. 16 degrees this AM and outside working on pole lights
> 
> I give you guys in colder climates a lot of credit, I'm not built for the cold :thumbsup:


Grow some cajones and git er done!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Toasty 72 degrees inside the house. Laid up for 3 months after joint implant surgery.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

-20 F is not bad, its usually sunny. But if there's wind then it's brutal.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

This is why I live where I do. I think I'm going to hop on my Ducati now, and go for a nice cruise. :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Cold is not a problem here. It has been warm all winter. 78 today. 

The rain has been hurting us lately because 75% of our work is new construction ground up and it has slowed the jobs down because some are still in the site work and some don't have the roof decks in. 

We luckily have had a lot of service/maintenance going on and two skids being built inside a warehouse. 
Refrigeration units for cold storage 2500A 480 service in each 

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## acalleo (Dec 31, 2009)

65 here its been a good winter to me:thumbup:


----------

